# Drumming and Automatic Watches?



## blx (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a serial lurker and have been purchasing watches for the last couple of years now. I have gained a collection of automatics and love to play the drums (poorly but still). I was curious to hear your comments about whether this would be bad for watches. I am fairly aggressive and have a fair bit of movement coming from the wrists. 

Should I remove the timepiece whilst playing? or is this perfectly fine?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe you should make a test with some affordable watches first.

I think that even if the watches don't break, the accuracy could be affected.


----------



## blx (Feb 18, 2015)

I tend to agree and have opted to take them off when I jump onto the drums. Seems like such a shame


----------



## Jubejubilee (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm also a drummer and I've been wondering the same thing.

It depends a lot on the kind of music you're playing I guess, but for anything metal or punk rock, I would advise against it. Even if you don't break anything inside from the violent movements, the risk of hitting a part of the drumkit straight on the crystal is still rather high.

Play it safe. Pun totally intended


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A gent I know is a pretty well physically engaging drummer (he enjoys the exercise/release of it), and his Rolex holds up great. We have discussed it more than once actually


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I can see a Timex commercial happening


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

They will be fine - my vintage watches have been put through all sorts of adrenaline fuelled outdoor activities (think high G force, especially when you come to an immediate stop - ouch); they never had an issue. The worst thing that happened was a spring bar popped out.


----------



## Wavava (Mar 21, 2016)

I think it might be an effective way to wind your watch.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

KISS's drummer is a WIS and has a video with hodinkee where he discussed about drumming and watches. I think he mentioned how the vibration transferred on his wrist could affect the accuracy and overall performance of the watch. I heard Ball made him a special watch to be able to withstand his drumming.


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

I've thought the same about target shooting and automatics. I always err on the side of caution and take mine off

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Accuracy might be altered(thats what i think). To be on the safe side it's you don't use it while play cause you have nothing to lose if you don't or you could simply try it with a much more affordable and see how it goes.


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

I would absolutely recomend to take them off when playing, even when i play guitar i playbthem off. I play tennis at a medium level and had two problems with the main spring in 2 watches so for sport or heavy movements i always take them off just in case, dont want to pay 75 usd if i can avoid it


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I am a drummer and always remove my watch before playing unless I'm wearing my G-Shock. Since no one has said it yet I guess I will, when you're playing the drums you're the one keeping time so a watch is irrelevant.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

I have never worn a watch while playing the drums because I baby mine too much...some interesting points about the accuracy though. I don't really ever think about it, but do other types of vigorous activity alter the accuracy of autos as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

It's strange that the general consensus is to take the watch off. There have been a few similar threads discussing the subject of, say, taking your automatic to the firing range. What most people agree on is that your body generally does a great job of taking and dispersing energy, thus causing no worry. I've worn my watch shooting, swimming, running, hell, even off roading, and it's been fine. My go-to beater, the O1VR, has been pretty consistent at +4-6 s per day. 

Just my piece of anecdotal evidence


----------



## krizj (Dec 5, 2015)

I play the drums once in a while and it has never come to my mind to try paying with my watch, I always take it off before I play just for the comfort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

Unless I'm wearing my g shock, my watch never makes it to the drumset or firing range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've shot standard rifles and sidearms on a weekly basis wearing mechanicals, if that helps. If your watch fails as a result seek repairs for free from the maker and be sure to absolutely trash them on all the fora because they will soundly deserve it. They should be ashamed.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't know exactly what happens, but when I've worn my seikos on occasion, even with just 30 mins of drumming, I've found that the watch has jumped ahead by a couple of minutes after the session, and as much as a couple of hours ahead the next day. There's no lasting damage as far as I can tell. Accuracy goes back to normal, it's just inconvenient.

With drumming, I think it's less about the shock (YMMV of course, depending on the type of music you play), but more about the continuous movement that moves the rotor extremely efficiently? E.g. the movement of your arm in an arc is quite similar to what the manual suggests you do to wind the rotor.

If we take the average tempo of a song to be 80 beats per minute, after 30 minutes of drumming, I would have swung the watch 144,000 times, as I wear it on my right, which plays the hi-hat.

Even though you're not supposed to be able to overwind the watch, clearly something is happening that causes it to run faster while drumming, and even in the hours after stopping the activity. I wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

It's a thing of mechanical intricacy. The shock protection on the balance wheel isn't that much. It's one thing to treat the watch with ridiculous abuse when you're a sponsored ambassador and can request another without issue, and another thing to wear it swinging golf clubs or a hammer.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

It's not running faster due to winding. The mainspring can be fully wound, and the escapement would still let it escape at the same rate. Your drumming is causing it to escape faster, and maybe it isn't shock, but it's something that's keeping the escapement from engaging the wheel to temporarily stop the movement to keep it moving at a consistent rate, or allowing the balance wheel to spin faster as you move your arm.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm a working drummer and never wear my watches while playing. Mostly because I don't like the feel of them bouncing around. I'm in a variety band playing all sorts of music... Its just not comfortable to me. In terms of damage, theoretically you are putting a lot of force into the watch, but it also depends on what type of player you are, are your a wrist/finger guy or an arm guy. I'm a bit of both depending on the song. If a quartz/digital type of watch, I would think it would be fine. Analog/auto... Not worth it IMO.


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

Im with Geof3 on this one. I dont play wearing a watch because it just feels uncomfortable. I feel lighter/more fluid without anything on my wrists while i play. I have a few friends that play metal/pop punk with automatics. Havent noticed a difference in time keeping over the years. One of them has an NH35 movement. Which is a beast of a workhorse.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

duffin123456 said:


> KISS's drummer is a WIS and has a video with hodinkee where he discussed about drumming and watches. I think he mentioned how the vibration transferred on his wrist could affect the accuracy and overall performance of the watch. I heard Ball made him a special watch to be able to withstand his drumming.


That watch is the Ball Skindiver II; they have a shock amortiser built in to the escapement, supposedly.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

I just feel better taking it off... too afraid to hit something with it, or it with something. The Rolex I had was unfazed, I wouldn't trust many others I've had which didn't seem as rugged.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

my understanding is that drumming isn't really great for watches especially automatics


----------



## dawn (Apr 27, 2016)

This might just be an effective way to wind your watch but at the same time it could also have a negative effect on it, a simple experiment would say for sure.


----------



## conkmwc (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd think that aggressive drumming would push the limits of the internal shock systems.


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

I've worn an SKX with no adverse effects. But I remove my vintage automatics when playing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kapsigmd1992 (Apr 12, 2016)

My son is a drummer/percussionist in his HS band and I am constantly giving him grief about not wearing the watch I just gave him. He tells me it is hard to drum or play other percussion instruments with the watch on as it "gets in the way". I had never even thought about that...


----------



## carlhicks (May 21, 2016)

I always envy you musical guys, great talent to have.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't wear anything on my hands when playing drums. Ever. Bass is another story. Gotta keep the right watch and instrument together!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

carlhicks said:


> I always envy you musical guys, great talent to have.


It's almost never too late, Carl. Music gives back in several ways. Try something(s). Never can tell. You might like it.


----------



## RT13 (Jan 26, 2016)

Only a Richard Mille RM27 can help you.


----------



## DrJip (Jan 3, 2022)

Very old topic, but made somewhat relevant by that silly guitar thread. 
If you need to take off your watch before drumming to prevent damage, you seriously need to work on your playing skills. In principle, wrist and finger movement should do the trick. You forearms will move up and down a bit but the majority of energy is concentrated around the fulcrum points of your fingers. Making big arm movements like you're holding a sledgehammer to produce a sound is often unnecessary.
Well... uhm... there it is.


----------



## tube_guy (Jul 17, 2006)

I play the air drums all the time while wearing my mechanical watches. Never had a problem.


----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

Eric singer from kiss helped develop and test balls spring lock movement. He designed it do he could wear a watch while drumming.


----------



## DrJip (Jan 3, 2022)

Alwayslate707 said:


> Eric singer from kiss helped develop and test balls spring lock movement. He designed it do he could wear a watch while drumming.


But shouldn't be necessary though. If anything, it's a good way of winding the watch.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

tube_guy said:


> I play the air drums all the time while wearing my mechanical watches. Never had a problem.


You should wear an air watch. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## tube_guy (Jul 17, 2006)

GrouchoM said:


> You should wear an air watch.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


But I also have an air smart phone. Combined with an air watch, how could I possibly tell the time? And then I'd end up late for my all of my air band practice meets.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

heveymetil said:


> I've thought the same about target shooting and automatics. I always err on the side of caution and take mine off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Been shooting skeet and shooting 1911's in .45 for 40+ yrs while wearing Rolex, Omega and a handful of mechanicals from the 40's, 50's and 60's. Assuming you're a right handed shooter with your watch on your left wrist, your watch isn't seeing squat in terms of recoil while shotgunning. With a handgun, by the time the recoil impulse gets to the watch ...I believe it's been damped to the point of being negligible.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

I had a 5 year old SKX031 that died whilst I was playing the drums. I can't say for sure it was the drumming that killed it, but it was working before I started and wasn't working afterwards. It would run for a few seconds, then stop.


----------



## glassellland (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a friend who's a professional drummer (and a WUS member, in fact it's his damn fault I'm here in the first place) and he gigs with luxury watches on...never had a problem.


----------

